# ti quick release weight limit?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it true there is a weight limit? how heavy can one be to use these for front wheel? Do they flex a lot?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l don't know if there is a weight limit, but l am a little over 200# and have used them with no problem.
Are they flexy, yes and it does take a while to get use too how to set them up as when you clamp them they stretch.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

As said by carbon 13, Ti skewers stretch a bit more than steel ones. Basically, this means they're not as strong as steel skewers and can tear apart if subjected repeatedly to excessive tension from brute force applied to the cam lever. Rider weight has almost nothing to do with Ti skewer limitations.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*ti qr*



wim said:


> As said by carbon 13, Ti skewers stretch a bit more than steel ones. Basically, this means they're not as strong as steel skewers and can tear apart if subjected repeatedly to excessive tension from brute force applied to the cam lever. Rider weight has almost nothing to do with Ti skewer limitations.


r you talking about the axle part and speaking from experience? brute force means regular or excessive tightness? what are light strong non-ti qr?


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I've been riding on ti skewers for 4 years. I've never notice any flexing. The sheer area is so small, there is no room for flexing. The stretching may be an issue, but why would you need to clamp it down so tight (other than with horizontal drop outs)? With all the downward pressure, your wheels are not going to fall out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

steel515 said:


> r you talking about the axle part and speaking from experience? brute force means regular or excessive tightness? what are light strong non-ti qr?


Not talking about the axle, just the skewer. "Brute force" means more closing force than the skewer was designed for. The two broken ones that came into the shop broke on closing, not riding.

As said by AlexCad5, there's no flex issue. The issue is _stretching_ the skewer by hand, not flexing it when riding the bike. All skewers stretch on closing—Ti skewers more than steel skewers. Because of that, some people feel Ti skewers can't be made to hold a wheel tightly enough. I disagree with that, they're fine in my book.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*ti skewer*



wim said:


> Not talking about the axle, just the skewer. "Brute force" means more closing force than the skewer was designed for. The two broken ones that came into the shop broke on closing, not riding.
> 
> As said by AlexCad5, there's no flex issue. The issue is _stretching_ the skewer by hand, not flexing it when riding the bike. All skewers stretch on closing—Ti skewers more than steel skewers. Because of that, some people feel Ti skewers can't be made to hold a wheel tightly enough. I disagree with that, they're fine in my book.


So I'm ti qr with alloy handles work best? any recommendations?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Try American Classic Ti. I like the way they open wide so you can drop your front wheel past the lawyer tabs without a lot of fiddling. They seem to be well made, too. No complaints.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*american classic QR*



wim said:


> Try American Classic Ti. I like the way they open wide so you can drop your front wheel past the lawyer tabs without a lot of fiddling. They seem to be well made, too. No complaints.


It looks like a good QR. But
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/skewers/american-classic/PRD_50454_2513crx.aspx
says
"Long throw lever action makes it easier to clear the "lawyer" tabs on the forks, but it also makes it tough to get the proper tension. For most skewers, the tension gradually increases as you close the lever making adjustment easy and reliable. With the American Classics, the tension does not increase until the skewer is almost closed making it more difficult to determine if there is enough tension to hold the wheel in place. The first time I used these skewers, I had my wheel come loose. (The "lawyer" tabs held the wheel on though.) In summary, I am not a fan of the long closure/release action, however others may like it. These are not bad skewers, you just have to pay more attention when attaching the wheel."


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

As with everything else in the world, something gained means something lost somewhere else. So this reviewer likes "the long throw," then rambles on about how he had a problem with the downside of it—which in the end, turns out to be a non-issue. Sounds like someone saying "I love cycling, but it's difficult to stay upright if you don't pay attention."  

Don't overthink all this. Get some Ti skewers and let us know what you think of them.


----------

